# badly limping ewe - what do do?



## cathleenc

our east friesan x ewe, Honey, is limping badly on her front right leg. She avoids putting any weight on it when she can - will use it if neccesary.

No signs of any predation or attacks in the pasture, everyone else seems normal and fine.

I'll call the vet monday morn (tomorrow). Bring the ewe and her lamb into the barn corral today.

Anything else I can or should do? What are the potential outcomes? Any ideas?

thanks
Cathy


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Have you check between the toes for a clog oil gland. Is the leg hot or any swelling? If it not free swing that would be a complete break. Then she probably twisted it or got it caught in something and it will heal just fine on it own. G&S


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Have you checked her hoof to see if it needs trimming?
9 times out of 10, if my sheep start to limp, a little hoof trimming will stop it.

I wouldnt rush to call a Vet unless I saw a bad visible wound or othere obvious symptoms.
Sometimes they get a sprain and limp for a day or two and then get all better on their own


----------



## RandB

As the others have said, examine her leg and hoof. Try to clean out her hoof if it is packed with dirt. She could have had some kind of sprain or strain to her leg, the hoof could need trimming, there could be an infection in the gland, or she could have hoof rot. One thing we have learned with sheep, they tend to limp a LOT ! Their hooves need care just like horses. It is not hard to trim their hooves, you just need to get a hoof trimmer (looks kind of like a garden shears). Some of our sheep need their hooves trimmed every couple of months. Also, keep on hand some hoof treatment liquid like Dr. Naylors. Make sure it is intended for sheep, some of the horse hoof treatments contain copper, which is not good for sheep. Even if there is some hoof rot, it is treatable, you can google and get good information on treating it. A shot of LA-200 has helped clear up hoof problems with our sheep. All of these things can be ordered online, from livestock supply companies. Good luck, my guess is she will be fine!


----------



## mawalla

The first thing that I check is the gland between the toes should I have a limping sheep. My 14 year old must have paid attention. One day while I was at work she noticed a ewe limping. She caught her and sqeezed the gland clean. It was blocked with a grass seed that had become lodged in it. It fixed the old girl right up! (Not instantly but within a day.)

If I recall, you are rather new to sheep but have a relationship with a vet who knows sheep well. If after you assess your ewe you still can't determine the problem then visit with your vet. His experience and education can be a great learning tool for you. The same can be said if you had a friend or neighbor who was an experienced shepherd. Sometimes a hands on explaination beats reading about something or looking at pictures.


----------



## cathleenc

update: got the ewe and her lamb into the barn pen they are familiar with (freshly cleaned and bedded). Felt her leg up and down, no noticeable swelling or hotness. Her hoof could use a trimming and picking - but at a glance and a sniff no signs of ooze or stink. 

Had no clue that there is a gland in the hoof area - will try to find some pictures/more explanations and check it out in the morn. Will trim her hooves and explore more by morning light.

She'll stand on the leg - just prefers to go 3-legged at a slow pace when walking. 

I'll call the vet in the morn after getting more hands-on info as to what I can see. My feeling is that he gets enjoyment from helping to teach - and he always takes time to help guide me as to how to make my own decisions. I'd be delighted to pay for a visit from him since he spends so much no-charge time with me when needed on the phone.

thanks everyone - I appreciate the help.
Cathy


----------



## RandB

Hi Cathy -

That gland is right between the "fork" of the 2 toes, at the top of the foot, where the hair meets hoof. It looks kind of like a bump. Sometimes the area around it and between the toes can be red, inflamed looking. 
If you have had a lot of wet weather and she has been on wet ground, that can make their feet very soft, and if she stepped on a rock or something hard, she could just have a bruised foot. Keeping her in the stall will be good for her, until you figure out the problem.


----------



## cathleenc

update: the ewe was definitely better on Monday - and then worse on Tuesday. Spent Tuesday visiting oncologists and nephrologists and then getting Dad into hospice care for terminal cancer, so no vet call then. Did get the vet out today - such a great guy. Her foot looked good, gland was clear, no swelling or hotness in any joints, shoulder moved freely. Finally found a spot on the top front of her foot, above the hoof line, that caused her discomfort when pressed. She would clearly lock out the joint above the sore spot when putting pressure on that leg.

Vet thinks she got stepped on or caught her foot in something - said the area corresponded to our knuckles on our hands. Gave her banamine. I am to keep her quiet in a small pen, with her huge lamb, for 3 days and give her 3 human adult aspirin 1 - 2x a day as needed. If no improvement by Friday afternoon I am to call again.

thanks for all your help and guidance! I really appreciate it.


----------



## RandB

That's good news!
Sorry you had to go through having the vet come out, but now you know some things you can do yourself, before you have to call him next time. Unfortunately, it is pretty common to have a limping sheep. Glad you don't have to deal with an infection!


----------



## Fowler

Hi,
I also have a limping ewe. It is her back left leg. I called the vet out and she stated she has an old injury and more then likely there is nothing we can do that would not cost a lot of money. She walks fine unless she gets excited and takes off running. Then she limps for a few days. I plan on keeping her for a pet. Any suggestions? Can I wrap it for stability?


----------

